# Any good?



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Wife is pushing me towards an A class and Rapidos are in the frame. Was thinking of an 800F series. Read much of this thread and most appears positive. Reading the Rapido brochure it says it relies on French quality supported by European standards neither of which give me any great re-assurance. The UK brochure appears to have slightlly differening numbering systems to the UK online web site. Are there any must have accessories? What is with the bus wing mirrors some have and some do not on the same series? When are the 2015 models in the UK? Any other things I should know?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Please, when talking about Rapido, check its unladen weight on a weighbridge and determine your payload before parting with your cash

tony


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cam


We have just purchased a new 803F about two months ago from Brownhills (I know but they did give us a good part ex) and so far we are really pleased. In the past we have only had Hobby's but weren't impressed with the quality of the new Premium van so went over to Rapido where the quality is spot on. My neighbour in France tells me that the quality of Rapido's is down to the fact they only employ women on their production line (urban myth don't know???). 
The payload on mine is quite reasonable for a van that is only 5.9m and the garage is enormous and the fixed bed can be moved upwards to give extra space.

Phil


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

On the fourth year with our Rapido and no problems.
Jim


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I can discount your urban myth for you, I have a friend that works in the prod line and he is definitely male.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We have a 2003 Rapido and are very pleased with every aspect, although the payload might cause a problem if there were four of us travelling for a long period.

We looked at a very nice Aclass in Brownhills approx. 3 months ago and I couldn't believe the figures: the salesman was quite reassuring but had to consult the same manual that I was reading and quickly said "you could uprate it now, then down-plate it when you're 70", which made me even more concerned.


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a rapido 986m and it is a dream. Right hand drive 46000 miles 2004year automatic I never thought something so big would be such a pleasure to drive.
The only problem I have had was the sealing around the solar panel causing a leak which was remedied, but as the panel is an add on it is no reflection on rapido.
I have only owned it for a year and unfortunately am going to have to sell as my daughter has found a dream job in one of our ports of call and the nearest site is only allowing caravans on seasonal pitches after the winter season.
This van has been uprated to 4 t so you need a pre 1997 driving lisence or a C1.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

H1-GBV said:


> We have a 2003 Rapido and are very pleased with every aspect, although the payload might cause a problem if there were four of us travelling for a long period.
> 
> We looked at a very nice Aclass in Brownhills approx. 3 months ago and I couldn't believe the figures: the salesman was quite reassuring but had to consult the same manual that I was reading and quickly said "you could uprate it now, then down-plate it when you're 70", which made me even more concerned.


The 8 series vans can either be 3.5 or 3.6 on the standard Fiat chassis. I guess the concept is that when you hit 70 you will be such a grumpy old git that you do not take anyone with you bar the wife  so can downgrade. Tis tight tho.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi 

Our Rapido9048df has been the best out of the six MH’s we’ve had, it’s now three years old and just past it’s MOT without any problem, it’s covered 24000 miles we love it, however we did have some small niggles TV bracket step light and scratch on the dash board, on my way back through France after 10 weeks in Spain we called in to the factory in Maryanne and had the MH inspected by Anthony Plaff.

Nothing was too much trouble for him he said that the parts would be delivered to Highbridge where we purchased our van, and fitted on the same day as the habitation check, the biggest problem was trying to get a date from Highbridge that suited us.

We had to wait four months just for them, no problem with the part they were delivered to Highbridge within two weeks of our visit to the factory.
I was informed of this via an email from Anthony telling me that the parts where now at the dealership. 
So as far as the quality and getting replacement parts I can only go on my experience and say that when I change my MH it will be with another Rapido no question about it, however it will not be through Highbridge like lots of other dealers out there once you have parted with you’re hard earned you become invisible.

Regards
Ray


----------

